# Skink ID in Northern Sydney Please :)



## R-Jay (Sep 5, 2013)

Howdy folks!

Just wondering if anyone can help me work out what this little fella is, measures around 10cm long and was found in the middle of the road just sitting there at 9pm - quite chilly. I've taken him / her in for the night and will be popping them back out in the morning near where they were found.

Location is the near the Northern Beaches area of Sydney. I'm sure I've found one of these in the wild before. Is it perhaps a younger garden or grass skink? I have no idea but I bet the pros here do.

Also I'd like to say some of the information on here is fantastic for identifying skinks. I had no idea we had that many variations of skinks in this country! 

If anyone can help that would be great, sorry about the lack of angle pictures, but I didn't want to poke the poor thing too much.



 


​


----------



## 007_lizards (Sep 5, 2013)

It's a weasel skink (Saproscincus mustelinus). I have found the same species before myself and distinctively recognize it mainly from the little white mark behind it's eyes.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 5, 2013)

Weasel Skink (_Saproscincus mustelinus_) distinguished by the small white patch below and behind the eye.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Plus the pale and dark flecks present on the flanks and to a variable degree on the dorsum, in addition to the long reddish brown tail. Dependent on high levels of moisture in their environment and therefore is more often found in heavily shaded areas with heavy leaf litter.

Blue


----------



## R-Jay (Sep 7, 2013)

Perfect! Thanks everyone for the quick ID!
I've plonked it back into the wild yesterday evening.
I'm sure it will have some stories to tell the kids at dinner!


----------

